# P250 Compact "longslide"



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought a 9mm P250 subcompact last summer from, of all places, Gander Mt. They had a $349 special going and from what I'd read, many folks used to DA revolvers liked them. Now I'm one of em:mrgreen:. My SC is very accurate, 100% reliable (1300rds) and I can shoot it as fast as I can shoot w/accuracy. Recently Gander Mt. has had a compact "longslide" advertised for $449. It was a compact grip housing w/full size slide/barrel. Also had sig nite sights and extra mag. A $399 sale hooked me. 300+rds and I love it. Figured the 4.7" barrel would make for some interesting velocities and this is what I chronographed today: 115 DPX=1287fps/423fpe; 124 Golden Saber+P=1187fps/388fpe; 124 Gold Dot+P=1216fps/407fpe; Black Hills 124XTP+P=1266fps/441fpe. The trigger on both of them remind me of my best DA revolver trigger, only one holds 13 rds and the other 16rds. I know they're not for everyone but they suit me real fine.







I know, my picture stinks!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Love mine as well.....JJ


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

What's really interesting is that the shorter barrel of the sub-compact seems to be more accurate than the 4.7" barrel. Kind of defies physics.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea, I've got a lot more practice with the SC and I was a little closer. When I get past 10yds, my "groups" become "patterns"!


----------

